
Make It Hard to Write Bad Code - eliottenos
https://javascript.works-hub.com/blog/Become-a-Better-Programmer-by-Making-It-Hard-to-Write-Bad-Code?utm_source=Hacker%20News&utm_medium=Content&utm_campaign=Eliott
======
HaoZeke
No no no. Linters. God. I tried them and none of them managed to play nice
with all the various libraries... All I got was a mass of ugly highlighted
'wrong' code.

This after I painstakingly made my own linting rules.

~~~
eliottenos
Seemed to work fine with me in Atom? What text editor do you use?

~~~
HaoZeke
I use sublime, but I meant that each third party library has their own idea of
linting, some use BEM some use camelCase etc.. There's no way to consistently
lint them all.

Linting is a great idea in theory but in practice there are way too many
'correct' approaches to writing code.

~~~
botskonet
You shouldn't be linting third party code to begin with.

~~~
HaoZeke
True, but for that I'd need to constantly ignore files from my linter.. Also
not an ideal solution.

To clarify this happens more for sass or css projects where variables need to
be set according to the base library and linters go nuts over them.

------
davidjnelson
eslint and tslint are fantastically helpful tools for code quality.

------
block_chain_
I use sublime, works pretty well on that too

